# Who am I?



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

So it's the first day of school and the teacher assigns a paper about describing who you are. Who am I?
Is this some sort of sick joke? 







That is the single worst question she could ask me.
If only I could write about dp. I could write about that forever.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i know who you are...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Bear said:


> So it's the first day of school and the teacher assigns a paper about describing who you are. Who am I?
> Is this some sort of sick joke?
> 
> 
> ...


Haha funny, good luck with it. You can say the way you feel without giving too much of the details and not mentioning DP. She will just think you are another messed up teenager


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Bear said:


> So it's the first day of school and the teacher assigns a paper about describing who you are. Who am I?
> Is this some sort of sick joke?
> 
> 
> ...


Here's an idea. I just ate lunch from McDonald's and I ordered the "Big'N'Tasty"...and I was thinking about how they came up with that name. "Well it's Big."..."And it's Tasty"... "OH SNAP!" "BIG'N'TASTY"

That might give you some ideas. Even though the example was a "What is it?", you can translate that to a "Who am I?"







Good Luck!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Bear said:


> So it's the first day of school and the teacher assigns a paper about describing who you are. Who am I?
> Is this some sort of sick joke?
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those papers that they used to make me write on the first day.
I would usually have to lie because i had nothing good to write.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Here's an idea. I just ate lunch from McDonald's and I ordered the "Big'N'Tasty"...and I was thinking about how they came up with that name. "Well it's Big."..."And it's Tasty"... "OH SNAP!" "BIG'N'TASTY"
> 
> That might give you some ideas. Even though the example was a "What is it?", you can translate that to a "Who am I?"
> 
> ...


I am big and tasty!

Thank you, that makes sense. ;D


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

O the irony. That is sick.


----------

